# Mid size table saw crosscut panel sled



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

The vast majority of what I cut daily is less than 12" wide x 30" long @ 90 degrees so I built this to replace my older mid size sled and upgrade it as well. I used 12mm and 18mm multi ply birch for everything to keep it as light as possible/stable and the fence is made from 2 pieces of 12mm glued together. 



The UHMW single runner is set in a shallow dado and I used a Forstner bit to make the recessed ovals for the toilet bolts. 



Since I cut many multiples of the same length and sometimes need to go back to that setting after cutting something else I added the Kreg flip stop again. I also added a handle and notched the fence so I could use it with the blade guard.




I made the fence adjustment set up from 1/8" x 3/4" aluminum angle and tapped threads for the set screw with lock nut (I put a screw in the fence under the set screw to keep it solid) which will make it easy to square or re-square if it gets bumped out of position. 




I just need to cut off the toilet bolts, attach the other section of top track along with the tape measure, wax everything and square it up.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Very unique and well thought out sled! Plan to review your sleds features and possibly incorporate them into my new sled. Thanks for sharing. Be safe.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks woodchux and hopefully you find some of my ideas useful! I finished it up tonight and I'm glad I added the micro fence adjustment as that made it quick/easy to square. Next I'm going to make a new "drop off" table and a new miter slot extension table like below so I can make wider cuts without having to pull out my much heavier full size sled (this one will cut up to about 20 inches but wants to tip when pulled back that far)

http://www.woodworkerssource.com/blog/tips-tricks/how-to-extend-your-tablesaws-crosscut-capacity/


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting! I've been cutting a lot of big pieces of plywood for cabinets lately. These are some helpful ideas to keep me from some tough balancing acts!


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I like the fence squaring jack a lot.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

sanchez said:


> Thanks for posting! I've been cutting a lot of big pieces of plywood for cabinets lately. These are some helpful ideas to keep me from some tough balancing acts!


 You're welcome and glad you found some ideas useful!



Ghidrah said:


> I like the fence squaring jack a lot.


That only took about 5 minutes to make and I'm sure it saved me quite a bit of time during the squaring process!

I used this new sled all day yesterday and it works much better than the old one for what I do so it was well worth the time to make! (I only had to break out the larger sled for 2 cuts but I'll be making a new one of those soon with the same features as this one)


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Your fence system may prove to be valuable down the road with temp and moisture changes readjustments would be tons simpler.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree as my other sleds have had the more typical solid wood fences screwed on from the bottom and were a pain to square as well as re calibrate when they warped or got knocked out of square.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I just received an email saying my new mid size sled made it to the "Daily Top 3" projects and they placed a nice badge on my page. :smile:


http://lumberjocks.com/projects/149410


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Ghidrah said:


> I like the fence squaring jack a lot.


Me too!

Why one runner though?


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

subroc said:


> Me too!
> 
> Why one runner though?


My first sled waaaay back when was a double runner of the typical design you see with a screwed on fence and a support in the rear to hold both halves together. It was a pain to square, I couldn't use it with my guard on, I made it 24" as per the plans but constantly found myself needing to cut 24" + and it was heavy as well as cumbersome. One day I saw "Norm" on TV using this basic panel sled that was just a piece of plywood with a solid wood fence and a single hardwood runner. It took me less time to make than it did to square up and I used it for over 20 years since it was way lighter, the open end allowed me to cut wider with a narrower sled, it was easier to get on/off the saw and I was able to use it with my guard/splitter. Recently I've been upgrading my old jigs/fixtures and making them a bit nicer as well as adding features I wanted like with this one.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Marv said:


> My first sled waaaay back when was a double runner of the typical design you see with a screwed on fence and a support in the rear to hold both halves together. It was a pain to square, I couldn't use it with my guard on, I made it 24" as per the plans but constantly found myself needing to cut 24" + and it was heavy as well as cumbersome. One day I saw "Norm" on TV using this basic panel sled that was just a piece of plywood with a solid wood fence and a single hardwood runner. It took me less time to make than it did to square up and I used it for over 20 years since it was way lighter, the open end allowed me to cut wider with a narrower sled, it was easier to get on/off the saw and I was able to use it with my guard/splitter. Recently I've been upgrading my old jigs/fixtures and making them a bit nicer as well as adding features I wanted like with this one.


Yeh, I watched some video on YouTube where Norm used that simple panel sled. I guess as I see more and more complex sleds with handles and complicated safety blocks it is easy to forget that sometimes simple/basic is just as effective.

Thanks for showing your sled.


----------

